# Hi! I'm new to the forum



## TT_girl1903 (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello! I'm new to the forum

Picked up my new Ibis white Black Edition two weeks ago and absolutely love her.

Just wanted to say hi and great to be part of the group.

Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sarah, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

